# [Heisec] WLAN-Hintertür in Telekom-Routern



## Newsfeed (25 April 2012)

Das Modell Speedport W 921V lässt jeden ins Funknetz, der eine triviale PIN kennt – egal, welche Sicherungen der Kunde eingestellt hat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2012)

aus dem Heiseforum zu dem Thema schrieb:
			
		

> 25. April 2012 12:04
> *Störerhaftung, was solls?*
> 
> _swiss_news_  (412 Beiträge seit 30.10.04)
> ...


http://www.heise.de/netze/news/foren/S-Stoererhaftung-was-solls/forum-227267/msg-21748558/read/

Man kann den Gedanken nicht wirklich von der Hand weisen ...


----------

